

Startup Quote: Jake Nickell, Co-founder, Threadless - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/10480257307

======
raychancc
I try not to make any decisions that I’m not excited about.

\- Jake Nickell (@skaw)

<http://startupquote.com/post/10480257307>

